# How to safely replace a space heater cord?



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Some things you can do:

1. Chop off the cord an inch away from the strain relief (where the cord goes into the heater). Open up the heater to see how the cord was wired. Cut away the jacket on the cord to expose enough of the conductors to reconnect to the inside of the heater.

2. Get a 14 gauge 3 wire extension cord. Cut off the receptacle unit at the end. (You might leave a foot of cord still attached to the receptacle unit so you can re-use that in the future.) Cut away the jacket of the cord to expose enough of the conductors to connect to the inside of the heater.


----------



## Matsukaze (Dec 28, 2007)

I would suggest trying an appliance parts store to see if they have the proper type of heater cord. Heating appliances use a special type of cord (type HPN) and an ordinary extension cord isn't really suitable as a replacement.


----------



## Sliding Man (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Never modify any appliance cords in any way. There is a new cord ready for you to install in your heater at most any hardware, appliance or big box store. Whenever I decommission any appliances, I keep the cord. I have a great selection of appliance cords in stock here at home at all times.


----------

